# Clavier: de QWERTY à AZERTY



## sconie (31 Juillet 2012)

Comment passer d'un clavier QWERTY remplacé par un AZERTY? Reussi à ouvrir la session en tapant les lettres comme si c'était un QWERTY mais aprés, quels réglages? que faire?


----------



## Larme (31 Juillet 2012)

_Pomme/Préférences Système/Langues et Texte/Méthodes de Saisie_


----------



## sconie (31 Juillet 2012)

oui..... merci .....et ensuite? :hein: je choisis français c'est ça?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir,

 oui c'est ça tu peux même cocher Français ET Français numérique, comme ça tu auras le choix dans la barre de menu.


----------



## sconie (1 Août 2012)

le choix de quoi? avant on avait un clavier qwerty mais il ne marche plus alors on a acheté un clavier azerty. On voudrait simplement que ce clavier puisse fonctionner normalement. 
et c'est quoi la différence entre Français et Français numérique?


----------



## nikomimi (1 Août 2012)

Si je dit pas de bêtises le français numérique c'est pour avoir les chiffres avec la touche maj enfoncé, donc pour ceux qui ont un clavier sans pavé numérique.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2012)

sconie a dit:


> le choix de quoi? avant on avait un clavier qwerty mais il ne marche plus alors on a acheté un clavier azerty. On voudrait simplement que ce clavier puisse fonctionner normalement.
> et c'est quoi la différence entre Français et Français numérique?



Bonjour,

 il faut que comme indiqué précédemment, tu coches "Français".
Ca mettra le drapeau français en haut à droite dans la barre de menu, et le clavier se comportera bien comme un AZERTY.

Mais, tu peux aussi cocher 2 cases : Français ET Français numérique.
Alors, quand tu cliqueras sur le drapeau français, tu verras que tu as le choix entre les 2 types de clavier.

Le "français" donne ceci dans la ligne du haut :
@&é"'(§è!çà)-
Avec la touche Shift : #1234567890°_
Avec la touche Caps Lock : @&É"'(§È!ÇÀ)-  (on a les majuscules accentuées)

Le français numérique donne :
@&é"'(§è!çà)-
Avec la touche Shift : #1234567890°_
Avec la touche Caps Lock : #1234567890°_

Le mieux c'est que tu testes toi même.


----------



## sconie (1 Août 2012)

Merci à tous pour les réponses.....  ça nous a bien aidés!    maintenant on va tester! :rateau:


----------



## sconie (1 Août 2012)

testé avec succés!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2012)

sconie a dit:


> testé avec succés!!!



Bien, mais la prochaine fois, vas donc poser la question au bon endroit, les questions sur les réglages dans les préférences système, c'est pas dans "Périphériques et accessoires" ! On déménage.


----------

